# A couple of my puppies



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all beautiful, great pictures.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful and happy.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Love these beautiful pictures. The last one is a great moment.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Beautiful dogs and pictures!❤


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Love, love, love the photos, but especially #8 - Stanley looks very noble <3


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

They are all so cute! Stanley really stands out!


----------

